#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: مشکل نصب usb3 در لپتاپ lenovo g50-45

## madeyna2

سلام و وقت بخیر
ویندوز سون 64 بیت روی دستگاه g50-45 نصب کردم
اما عجیبه که توی سایت لنوو اصلا درایور usb3 نزاشته
با دو مدل درایور پک هم جواب نداد
کسی به این مشکل برخورد کرده؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## uranuse2

به اینترنت وصل کن لپتاپ رو ببین شاید خودش تونست نصب کنه، برای من چند باری جواب داده.

----------


## madeyna2

امتحان کردم دو بار
نمیشناسه

----------


## uranuse2

> امتحان کردم دو بار
> نمیشناسه


ببین نسل چندم هست پردازنده، از سایت اینتل درایورش رو دانلود کن

----------


## mahdi_138

درود
به احتمال زیاد لپ تاپ لنوو در اصل برای MAC طراحی شده به همین دلیل در ویندوزهای ورژن پایین با درایورهای سخت افزار مشکل دارند، شما در سایت لنوو در قسمت ویندوز 10 مربوط به لپ تاپ خودتون ملاحظه بفرمایید اگر درایور مورد نظر شما وجود داشت، ویندوز 10 نصب بفرمایید.

----------


## madeyna2

دوستان مشکل از خود سوکت usb3 بوده
از همگی ممنون

----------


## AMD

تاپیک قفل میشه ./.

----------

